# Team Alabama Surf Rods



## Cracker (May 15, 2012)

Anybody know who sales them or have any info on em??


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

If you are talking about the 13 footer, it is a casting machine. If you search them on stripersonline dot com you will get tons of info.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Team Alabama Rods*

I have the 13 foot TASR as well as the 11 foot Black Mamba if you want to look at one.

I do have telephone contact with Tom at Torqued Solutions. PM me if interested. 

EDITED: His site has been hijacked and in the process of rebuilding. As of yesterday; he had about 10 left. C2


----------

